# My first CCO haul



## Fataliya (Jan 10, 2009)

My first post here!

Hubby and I finally went to the Prime Outlet mall in Ellenton, Florida, and I'm in love. They have a CCO annnnd a Coach Outlet. The only outlets they had in Arizona were full of stores no one ever wanted to shop at. Like Izod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's what I got:






I was surprised, because I thought all the CCO would have was old stuff, but they had MSF powder in Light, which I use.

Then we hit the Coach outlet, and this is what hubby picked out for me, because he knows I love pink. Alot. :






Cost of makeup: $103.xx
Cost of Coach: $170.xx

I've only been using MAC for a few weeks but am already in love. I gave up mineral foundation for MAC. MMU doesn't go well in humidity, and MAC is the FIRST liquid I've ever worn that doesn't make me feel masky and sticky/tacky. I'm in love. I can't give up my Fyrinnae piggies, but I'll gladly add MAC piggies into the mix.

Oh, and I'm bummed because I was cleaning my counter and dropped and BROKE my purple piggie from the Little Darlings collection. Ruined..gone...and only worn once.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 10, 2009)

umm nice haul.. and im referring to the COACH of course!!! Holy smack, I love that bag!


----------



## nunu (Jan 10, 2009)

Amazing haulage!!
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 10, 2009)

Great haul!!! Enjoy


----------



## jennyfee (Jan 10, 2009)

Great haul!!! Such a bummer though for ur purple piggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everytime i wear my pigments I'm extra careful because I'm soooo clumsy I'm always afraid I'll drop it everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But great haul anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy ur new stuff!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great haul!! I'm sorry about your purple piggie form the Little Darlings collection. Hopefully that it'll be at the CCO soon so that you can get another one.


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Jan 12, 2009)

great picks!

and where in the mall did you find mac? i went once for a little bit but i was with my grandma so we didn't walk around too much. ahhhh i so will be going!!

*edit*
btw im in tampa too


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Jan 12, 2009)

*deleted*


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Very cool! you've inspired me to get to my closest CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And gotta love the Coach. It's the only kind of bag I use!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FL0WER P0WER* 

 
_great picks!

and where in the mall did you find mac? i went once for a little bit but i was with my grandma so we didn't walk around too much. ahhhh i so will be going!!

*edit*
btw im in tampa too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In Ellenton, it's right near the Bose outlet, but the CCO is near the street. I'm gonna see if this Thursday if we can either go back there, or to the one in Orlando.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Jan 13, 2009)

I was there earlier today! You hit the same two stores I did. I will have to post my haul to. I also got McQueen shadow, what do you think of it?


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 13, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that bag!!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

Those are some great CCO finds!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HockeyChick04* 

 
_I was there earlier today! You hit the same two stores I did. I will have to post my haul to. I also got McQueen shadow, what do you think of it?_

 
I haven't actually used it yet, but I think I'm going to tonight. A big group of us from work are going to go drinking tonight, lol. I gotta stay reletively sober so I can hit Orlando tomorrow.


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

I am in loovve with that purse!


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 21, 2009)

Yay I'm new to Specktra as well and I'm going to my local CCO tomorrow... whether I'll haul or not depends on what catches my eye but this post makes me hopeful! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh, that purse is to DIE for. There is an outlet mall in Branson that has a CCO AND a Coach store. We're going this summer and I am ecstatic


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jan 22, 2009)

ohhh i like that little kit with the shimmering powder and brush... do you like it? I saw it at my CCO but passed.... maybe I'll go back


----------



## Kimmer (Jan 22, 2009)

N/A


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 

 
_ohhh i like that little kit with the shimmering powder and brush... do you like it? I saw it at my CCO but passed.... maybe I'll go back_

 
The pearlizer? I LOVE it. I like to put a bit over my blush and cheek highlighter. Looks awesome!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmer* 

 
_Very nice haul  ... enjoy!

Question (and I feel odd asking this but ...), what does the "CCO" acronym stand for?_

 
Don't feel bad, I had to ask too. CCO = Cosmetics Company Outlet! Anything Estee Lauder is in there..it's wonnnnnnnnnderful!


----------

